# Smoothies for a small group of.....2600



## rdy4trvl (May 31, 2012)

We're hosting a large athletic fund raising event in August. Smoothies will be the perfect treat after the event with the expected heat. Of the 2600 attending, probably 1800-2000 will have a smoothie....and that's spread over a 5 hour period (so 400/hour or 7/minute!). Here are the rough plans to pull this off. 

Limit the size to 8-10 ounces
Have 3-5 people blending (need to do the math for the correct number)
Prepare in advance blender size packets of fruit so our makers will empty a packet, add ice, blend and pour
No made to order
Rent commercial blenders...with a few extras to rotate the blenders to avoid overheating (if that might be an issue??)
Any ideas, thought, etc?

Thanks


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Actually sounds pretty well though out, especially with the pre-packets. But you'll need fast people who won't dally.

Some possible snags, just knowing people on a hot day:

1) those are small smoothies--people coming back for  seconds and thirds, especially when the line isnt  long?

2) people wanting to hold up the line for 2, 3 or 4, "I need one for my 2 friends they cant come

up right now" etc. (when they may just want extra--again, hot day, small smoothies)

If they'e paying for them, with proceeds to fundraiser etc, then there's positives and negatives to those "snags".

Depends how your deal is set up I suppose.


----------



## rdy4trvl (May 31, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. You're right....8-10 is too small and will cause more problems and I hate to see lines. We'll likely include the smoothie in the entry fee (no charge)...part of the cost, I suspect will be partially offset by fewer canned drinks and ice cream, which we also offer.

Here's a question for anyone with smoothie experience: Would it be better (faster? easier on the machines?) if we froze the fruit (not rock hard) and added milk or yogurt and blend........or refrigerated the fruit and added crushed iced and blend?

Thanks


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, I have done many smoothies but not as an actual gig in bulk.

_However,_ I read your last post and asked my daughter, who

worked for and managed a Juice-it-Up for 3 years--thats all they DO

is make smoothies.

So she recommends:

1) If possible, 2 blenders per worker--this greatly speeds up the process,

allowing the second blender to be filled, while the first is whirring.

Then serve first one, clean, fill, turn on.....then serve second one, clean, fill and so on.

She says it also depends on ingreds and how many different flavors youre offering,

which you havent told us yet.

2) Frozen fruit is best, theyd get it in 30 lb boxes: pineapple, banana, strawberry and peach

most popular. Reason for frozen over fresh, first is cleanup-- a time comsuming part of the process,

is much easier. Fresh makes a huge mess. Secondly, better cconsistency with frozen.

Third, frozen gives a "head start" on the smoothie freezing process, cutting down on blend time

and on having to "adjust" the mixture--again....consistency.

Also, for maximum speed and consistency, they used, in this order:

crushed ice, juice, fruit, and frozen yogurt (vanilla or plain) (in 5 gallon tubs)

Theyd also use sherbet sometimes, also very popular.

She also says that those commercial blenders hold a LOT, like (4) 16 oz smoothies from 1 blender.

Which is another reason for using a second blender--as the first may not get emptied straight away,

especially if making different flavors.

She added that the most important thing of all is to keep-the-blenders-going.....as constantly

as posssible.

Hope that was helpful--I found it rather informative myself. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------

